

In a War of Attrition, Microsoft Will Beat Apple - unstoppableted
http://www.forbes.com/sites/moneybuilder/2012/10/30/in-a-war-of-attrition-microsoft-will-beat-apple/

======
michaelpinto
In a post-PC world Microsoft will turn into what IBM was in the 90s: A
profitable well run company that's no longer in the zeitgeist of what's going
on. It's starting to feel like Microsoft isn't even in the same business as
Google or Apple, and I suspect they can turn that into an advantage. To me
Surface and the Xbox proves that Microsoft can make hardware, so the next DEC
will be a company like Dell or HP if they don't don't exit the PC business.

